# My Birthday Cigar



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Picked this up today at a B&M I thought I'd treat myself to something nice for my birthday. I'm planing on smoking this before the UFC fight tonight. It's a Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Robusto.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice choice ,, when is your birthday


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday and ENJOY!!!




Shawn


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice choice Sir!

and....

"Happy Happpy Birthday!!!!" arty:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

great smoke... enjoy it and happy bday!!!!


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Nice choice ,, when is your birthday


Today, I was kind of wondering why I didn't see my name on the right but I got an email from Puff saying happy birthday.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday! :smoke: What a nice day for your birthday to fall on, UFC 100!! I hope GSP continues his domination. Enjoy the great smoke.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bro!!!

Nice choice!! :tu


BTW..... We need a birthday smilie!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice cigar, happy birthday


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Juicestain said:


> Happy Birthday! :smoke: What a nice day for your birthday to fall on, UFC 100!! I hope GSP continues his domination. Enjoy the great smoke.


+1

Enjoy your smoke, happy birthday!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Just one?? :mrgreen:

Enjoy your birthday BOTL


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday enjoy


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Happy B'Day and good choice on a fine cigar. Always smoke your best on that day! If you don't treat yourself to the best,,,who will?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great cigar and Happy Birthday.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

There is a very soft, warm, aromatic place in my heart for the DC Robusto. Good choice.

and.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOTL!


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a great time last night. The cigar was awesome, very smooth and flavorful. The flavor has me stumped though, I'm not sure what I was tasting. I didn't think it was peppery, woodsy or creamy. I though it had something floral about it but I could be way off base, I should do a search and see how other more experienced smokers have described it. Any way I will defiantly be having more of these when I can afford them or find a deal. I'll share some pic from the night, sorry for the quality they are cell phone pics.

my first sorry attempt at an ash stand 









the wife smoking a CAO cherrybomb









I friend I'm trying to convert smoking a Don Collins I provided 









me


















the end


----------

